# Trans...



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

blackeco said:


> Hey guys i have an '11 cruze eco with a trifecta tune, i got the no lift shift option on the tune... 2 weeks later i lost 3rd gear completely and my guess i because of the tune. i took it to the dealer on monday and they said that the trans in our cars is not repairable because parts are so hard to get. they had to order me a brand new trans. just wanted to give everyone a heads up. be careful. oh and fyi or cars got a "red flag" for reliability, not suppressed seeing that my car is i and out of the dealer every week and already needs a new trans at 19k SMH chevy quality for you right there!


You're better off with a new trans then a repaired one...


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Are they covering it under warrenty? Or did they check to see if you tuned??? Just curious to see if the "transparency" works...


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance but what is the no lift shift option?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder what Stacey will do with this one?


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

transparency mode did work, they do not know about the tune, no lift shift is keeping the throttle to the floor pushing in the clutch and shifting really fast lol i have not told trifecta about the issue yet.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackeco said:


> transparency mode did work, they do not know about the tune, no lift shift is keeping the throttle to the floor pushing in the clutch and shifting really fast lol i have not told trifecta about the issue yet.


Might be a good idea to do so. 

Don't be blaming GM for this. You installed an aftermarket tune, and if that's what killed your transmission, you have only yourself to blame and you're screwing over GM for this as they're paying out of pocket for something that you deliberately did to your car.

"Chevy quality for you right there" is an ignorant statement. This car was engineered by GM-Opel and designed by Daewoo. It is quite uncharacteristic of other GM cars.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sedanman said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is the no lift shift option?


This practice is rather hard on clutches and especially shift synchronizer rings on _*any*_ manual transmission or transaxle. It can also have adverse effects on differential gears if they are not beefy enough. Been there several times, wallet didn't like it. Broke an input transaxle shaft once doing this.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

No race car.. Sorry but don't blame the tune.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Next time, learn to drive a manual transmission like a man.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Next time, learn to drive a manual transmission like a man.


+1 for sure.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

We need to remember these ECOs are not designed to be performance cars. Our clutches, trans, CVs are being stressed when we tune. Like Jim Frye noted - wallet did not like the results of the mods. Been there too. Me and a friend each had modded 2 litre 4 speed Pintos with TO4B Airesearch Turbos - he pretzeled his rear shocks and grenaded his transmission. I was lucky, only broke rear leaf springs due to axle wind up.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

blackeco said:


> Hey guys i have an '11 cruze eco with a trifecta tune, i got the no lift shift option on the tune... 2 weeks later i lost 3rd gear completely and my guess i because of the tune. i took it to the dealer on monday and they said that the trans in our cars is not repairable because parts are so hard to get. they had to order me a brand new trans. just wanted to give everyone a heads up. be careful. oh and fyi or cars got a "red flag" for reliability, not suppressed seeing that my car is i and out of the dealer every week and already needs a new trans at 19k SMH chevy quality for you right there!


Dont blame the Tune. Its you and you only beating on the car.



SlvrECObullet said:


> Are they covering it under warrenty? Or did they check to see if you tuned??? Just curious to see if the "transparency" works...


Transparency does work. I have a tech 2 and the tune is invisible.



XtremeRevolution said:


> Might be a good idea to do so.
> 
> Don't be blaming GM for this. You installed an aftermarket tune, and if that's what killed your transmission, you have only yourself to blame and you're screwing over GM for this as they're paying out of pocket for something that you deliberately did to your car.
> 
> "Chevy quality for you right there" is an ignorant statement. This car was engineered by GM-Opel and designed by Daewoo. It is quite uncharacteristic of other GM cars.


AMEN




limited360 said:


> No race car.. Sorry but don't blame the tune.


This as well



XtremeRevolution said:


> Next time, learn to drive a manual transmission like a man.


LOLz


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

lol you guys are all tools


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

blackeco said:


> lol you guys are all tools


So, did Chevy replace your transaxle? Under Warranty? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

**** yeah they did, they know me by first name at the dealer I'm in there so much because of problems with this car... they ordered me a whole new trans including a clutch and installed it all for free with the mods on the car including a cai, lowering springs, tune, tinted windows, and rims.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackeco said:


> **** yeah they did, they know me by first name at the dealer I'm in there so much because of problems with this car... they ordered me a whole new trans including a clutch and installed it all for free with the mods on the car including a cai, lowering springs, tune, tinted windows, and rims.


I'm not a tool, I told you the truth, and since you called us all tools, I'm going to remind you of something. 

You deliberately modified your car, and your transmission failure was a direct and undeniable consequence of your modification. Yet, for some reason, you felt entitled to a free transmission even though you broke it yourself. It has already been confirmed here (and had you done the research, you would have known this) that the "no lift shift" is very hard on your transmission's internals, so do the math; who's the tool? 

I'm not sure if there's a nicer way I could say that, but you're certainly not making it any easier for anyone who might have a legitimate premature failure with their transmission.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm wondering about a couple of things, and these are rhetorical questions.
1. Will his new transaxle last more than two weeks, or even two months?
2. If it doesn't, will the dealer replace it again under warranty?
3. I'm guessing we'll never know the answer to either of those questions. 
4. I wonder what it costs (parts and labor) to swap a transaxle in a Cruze? 
5. I wonder if GM will really cover his dealer's warranty claim? Do they have to be pre-approved, or does the dealership post bill Chevy?

I don't care one bit if he mods the thing to death and blows it up every week. It's his car and he can fiddle with it all he wants. I do think abusing the warranty coverage is over the top though. Reminds me of an ex-sister-in-law I used to have. Every time she wanted something new for the house exterior, she break it, and file a claim with the insurance company. She was soon dropped and the next policy cost her dearly. 

"Time Wounds All Heels" My paraphrasing. 

Gotta go, we are under a tornado warning and the dishes in the cupboards are rattling from the thunder.


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

1. Will his new transaxle last more than two weeks, or even two months?

*Chances point to no, but maybe someone learned their lesson?*

2. If it doesn't, will the dealer replace it again under warranty?

*It'll definately raise some eyebrows...*

3. I'm guessing we'll never know the answer to either of those questions. 

*I would guess you are correct in this statement.*

4. I wonder what it costs (parts and labor) to swap a transaxle in a Cruze? 

*Rough guess would be $2-4k or more.*

5. I wonder if GM will really cover his dealer's warranty claim? Do they have to be pre-approved, or does the dealership post bill Chevy?

*I believe they post-bill and they must hold onto all parts replaced until they receive payment (I know the dealer i worked for had to send an Allision transmission back to GM for teardown and analysis). Once he drives away from the dealer, it is far from over as far as the dealer is concerned. Wouldn't be suprised if the dealer didn't look further into WHY the transmission broke on their own and someone at GM comes down and looks into it themself and denies payment... Next time this guy shows up to the dealer he may not receive such a warm welcome, and may have good times getting anything else - be it legit or not - done without things being under a microscope. I doubt the dealer would go so far as to call dealers within 100+ mi radius to "blacklist" him, but you never know... Some of these Service Managers don't take lightly to losing money.*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The two above posts hit on this perfectly. I also don't care what he does with his car, but abusing his warranty is a serious lack of character and is illegal. They call it fraud.

Jim, I hope you guys are ok over there. That storm was supposed to hit us in the most red zone in the country, but as soon as it was supposed to hit us, the skies turned blue and we got nothing. Not so much as a drop. Please pop in to let us know you're safe.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm not a tool, I told you the truth, and since you called us all tools, I'm going to remind you of something.
> 
> You deliberately modified your car, and your transmission failure was a direct and undeniable consequence of your modification. Yet, for some reason, you felt entitled to a free transmission even though you broke it yourself. It has already been confirmed here (and had you done the research, you would have known this) that the "no lift shift" is very hard on your transmission's internals, so do the math; who's the tool?
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a nicer way I could say that, but you're certainly not making it any easier for anyone who might have a legitimate premature failure with their transmission.



AMEN! Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

you guys are being hyprocrits if your on this site dont judge others. How many people tune their cars on this site? LOTS. Were all here to share common knowledge on a car, not to judge each-other, keep those opinions to yourself.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

thats man, i just wanted to let everyone know what happened... and if someone wants to get the "no lift shift" option on there tune from trifecta, be sure to get a WOT box before you no lift shift so you don't hurt you're trans


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzershane said:


> you guys are being hyprocrits if your on this site dont judge others. How many people tune their cars on this site? LOTS. Were all here to share common knowledge on a car, not to judge each-other, keep those opinions to yourself.


You missed a very important little detail. We know exactly why his trans failed yet he had GM pay for his mistake as if it was their problem. He got the "no lift shift" tune, which allowed him to drive with his foot planted and not have to let off the gas when he shifts, which is known as a fact to destroy your synchros and gears in short order, which is exactly what happened to his trans. Other people do have the tune, but they don't have that little option in their tune and they know how to shift properly. 

Its not the tune that broke his trans; the tune does exactly what it is advertised to. 

Now, if he had the tune and his trans failed for absolutely no consequence of the tune, I'd say yeah, it was GM's fault, but that's not what happened. When we install a tune and something breaks because of it, we take responsibility and we don't pawn our mistakes off on someone else and make them pay for them. 

So no, we're not hypocrites. 

Am I judging here? I guess I am, but incidents like this make GM and dealers much more hesitant to cover real issues with transmissions, so its hurting everyone else.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackeco said:


> thats man, i just wanted to let everyone know what happened... and if someone wants to get the "no lift shift" option on there tune from trifecta, be sure to get a WOT box before you no lift shift so you don't hurt you're trans


Or, just don't get the "no lift shift" option at all and learn to drive a manual transmission like everyone else does. If you do get the "no lift shift" and it breaks your transmission, don't go complaining to GM acting like its their fault. Honestly, I wouldn't care if you caused your car to split in half right down the middle, because then you'd be at a loss. The fact that you know the tune killed it yet you had GM pay for it is what rubs everyone here the wrong way.

I'm trying to be nice here by the way. I'm not insulting you, not calling you names or hurling low blows, just telling you the facts and explaining why I and many others feel the way we do. Please take it to heart and don't cause a repeat of this situation.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Jim, I hope you guys are ok over there. That storm was supposed to hit us in the most red zone in the country, but as soon as it was supposed to hit us, the skies turned blue and we got nothing. Not so much as a drop. Please pop in to let us know you're safe.


Thanks for thoughts. Yep, no tornadoes this time. Lots of lightning and thunder. Dishes rattled and the resident Boxer was woof'n it up because of the rumblings. 2/3rds of an inch of rain. We were at the very tail end of a red cell and it looked like it could hook on radar, but it never did.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lets just hope stacy dosnt see this but she probebly will and if so you might be in worse shap than you are now I wouldnt say anymore if I were you

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzershane said:


> you guys are being hyprocrits if your on this site dont judge others. How many people tune their cars on this site? LOTS. Were all here to share common knowledge on a car, not to judge each-other, keep those opinions to yourself.


I believe you missed the point of most of the posts in this thread. No one is ragging about his mods (take a look at some other forums here). The OP started this thread stating that his transaxle broke and then went on to tell us why. No surprise there. Those of us that have been down that path before, understand exactly what went awry. The issue here is that the OP then went on to bash GM, Chevy, and the Cruze for having a lame transaxle. And then later on, was rather proud of the fact that Chevy gave him a free replacement. Rather than having a pair and paying for his indulgence, he opted to have someone else do it instead of bearing the responsibility himself. That's the problem most folks in this thread are having with this topic. If that makes us hypocrites (which I doubt), then so be it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I believe you missed the point of most of the posts in this thread. No one is ragging about his mods (take a look at some other forums here). The OP started this thread stating that his transaxle broke and then went on to tell us why. No surprise there. Those of us that have been down that path before, understand exactly what went awry. The issue here is that the OP then went on to bash GM, Chevy, and the Cruze for having a lame transaxle. And then later on, was rather proud of the fact that Chevy gave him a free replacement. Rather than having a pair and paying for his indulgence, he opted to have someone else do it instead of bearing the responsibility himself. That's the problem most folks in this thread are having with this topic. If that makes us hypocrites (which I doubt), then so be it.


Amen.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

No need for name calling guys lets keep it on track. =D


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I believe you missed the point of most of the posts in this thread. No one is ragging about his mods (take a look at some other forums here). The OP started this thread stating that his transaxle broke and then went on to tell us why. No surprise there. Those of us that have been down that path before, understand exactly what went awry. The issue here is that the OP then went on to bash GM, Chevy, and the Cruze for having a lame transaxle. And then later on, was rather proud of the fact that Chevy gave him a free replacement. Rather than having a pair and paying for his indulgence, he opted to have someone else do it instead of bearing the responsibility himself. That's the problem most folks in this thread are having with this topic. If that makes us hypocrites (which I doubt), then so be it.



Absolutely a +1 on this one!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just so you guys know, my trans broke in the same manner (fast shifting) except my car was stock (no tune) and I was not shifting under wide open throttle. The fact is, this trans has incredibly weak synchros and you don't need to even abuse or mod the car to break them.

Blackeco, sounds like you got lucky, it took GM over a month to get me a new trans...


----------

